# Ten je, co



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
jestli chodím po  ulicí s kamaradem, a uvidíme, třeba, opilce, a kamarád mi řiká: Ten je, co.... Co chce mi říct?
Asi, podivej se na něho? - pejorativné -
Děkuju


----------



## zuzanadoma

správně ;-)


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc


----------



## winpoj

Samo o sobě to ovšem pejorativní není. Záleží na nevyřčené části. U opilce se míní "ten je (zlitej, zřízenej...) co?". Stejně tak ale může dáma spatřit urostlého mladíka a říci úplně stejnou větu "ten je (krásnej, k nakousnutí...) co?"


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, rozumím. Děkuju


----------

